# About to Turn On Nardini MS-1440S Lathe for First Time - What Did I Miss?



## chip_slinger (Aug 23, 2017)

Hi all,

I have  a Nardini MS-1440S lathe that has been a long time sitting in my shop and I have never turned it on or run it. It was on its back for about a year after it fell while being delivered. Then it has been sitting in my shop upright for about another year waiting for me to fix it.

I recently finished repairing all of the electronics that were damaged in the control cabinet in the back and feel pretty confident that they are all working correctly.

Looking at the mechanical side, I don't think it was damaged in the fall. I'm going to fill the headstock with oil and lube up the carriage. Besides that, anything I am missing or should check before turning her on and running the spindle?

There was a good bit of oil that has seeped out when it was brought back upright, but I'm assuming that is from seeping out when it was on its back and isn't from a real leak or issue.

Anything else to check? Thanks!


----------



## Bob Korves (Aug 24, 2017)

Turn everything over manually before starting it to make sure things are free to turn.  But you probably knew that.  Have a plan to shut it down immediately and practice that until it is second nature, then have it clearly in your mind as the default if you don't like what is happening.  Have a plan, work the plan.

What could possibly go wrong?    Should be    Try to avoid


----------



## Wreck™Wreck (Aug 24, 2017)

Turn it on and stand back.

We got a brand new Trak mill a few months ago, 23" Y, 60" X and 20" Z, ran the first job on a Saturday. Programmed a bolt pattern 16 X 38" with about 20 1" holes, job all set up and programmed. none of the 4 other machinists watching wanted to press the START button the first time, it worked as planned without drama however.


----------



## Old junk (Aug 24, 2017)

Let er rip.


----------



## chip_slinger (Aug 24, 2017)

Thanks for the replies. I like the idea of moving everything manually before turning it on. I may also half fill the headstock and wait overnight to ensure my theory that it isn't leaking is sound.


----------



## Silverbullet (Aug 25, 2017)

We want smooth running machines here. If it don't work your instructed to crate it up and ship to NJ ill take care of the problem child .  Good luck with her but remember I'll take it when it don't work. Yupp


----------



## chip_slinger (Aug 26, 2017)

Well, she runs! Sorta...

Spindle is fully operational, no issues. Runs very smooth. Question: sight glass showing oil level in headstock goes to empty when the spindle is on and the oil pump is pumping. That's normal, right? Read the sightglass when spindle is off, right?

Now onto the issues. Leadscrew doesn't turn. I can rotate it by hand it so it's not bound, and the shear pins appear intact. The automatic feed is turning and allowing for auto feeds. Just not the leadscrew. Any ideas?


----------



## mikey (Aug 26, 2017)

No standards as far as the oil level. Most lathes are filled so the level is half-full in the sight glass and the level drops when the lathe runs. Best to check your manual.

There is usually a knob for the leadscrew with three positions - forward/normal, neutral, and reverse. The knob is usually in the middle of the control panel. Try moving the knob and the leadscrew should engage. It remains in neutral unless you are cutting threads.


----------



## chip_slinger (Aug 26, 2017)

mikey said:


> No standards as far as the oil level. Most lathes are filled so the level is half-full in the sight glass and the level drops when the lathe runs. Best to check your manual.
> 
> There is usually a knob for the leadscrew with three positions - forward/normal, neutral, and reverse. The knob is usually in the middle of the control panel. Try moving the knob and the leadscrew should engage. It remains in neutral unless you are cutting threads.



The shifter for auto feed and threading seems to be one and the same on this lathe, unless I am wrong and somehow missing something.


----------



## tertiaryjim (Aug 26, 2017)

The feed gear train  should be seen to turn as you rotate the spindle.
If that all turns your back to the feed lever positions as Mike said.


----------



## chip_slinger (Aug 26, 2017)

I took a quick cell phone video of the issue I'm seeing with the leadscrew.


----------



## mikey (Aug 26, 2017)

Normally, the lowest gear in the train is the one that transfers speed to the leadscrew. Between the gear and the leadscrew is the mechanism that allows it to shift into forward, neutral or reverse. Since the gear is clearly rotating and the shear pin is intact, then the issue has to be inside the gearbox. I'm just throwing this out there but I would remove the front panel and have a look.


----------



## chip_slinger (Aug 28, 2017)

Mystery solved. I drained the gear box, removed the feed selection levers and shafts and removed the front cover. No sheared parts, pins or keys. I could by hand make gear selections that then drove the leadscrew without issue. So my theory is that someone was in there before and put one of the levers on incorrectly clocked, so that the feed/thread selection I thought I was making was not actually happening inside the gear box. Come to think of it, I took those levers off like a year ago to clean the rust off of them. Maybe I put it on incorrectly. It doesn't really matter, I know it is all working correctly and I now had an opportunity to change the oil in the gear box and inspect the gears. I still have to put it all back together with all the levers in the correct position. Should be fun.


----------



## mikey (Aug 28, 2017)

Glad you got that sorted. It had to be something like that.


----------

